# No wireless networks found with iwlist scan and BCM4321(wl)

## hallliu

Hello, everyone.

After moving to a new location where I only have access to a wireless network, my desktop's wireless card refuses to detect any networks to connect to. The module loads fine, and there are no apparent errors in /var/log/messages. Everything seems normal, except for the fact that no networks are detected. I tried the b43 driver in the 2.6.39 kernel (which is supposed to support the BCM4321 card, according to the page on wireless.kernel.org), and the same thing happens. 

ifconfig:

```

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:b2:7f:f1:c5  

          inet6 addr: fe80::224:b2ff:fe7f:f1c5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xc000

```

iwconfig:

```

eth1      IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:130 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=5/5  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:23   Missed beacon:0

```

iwlist eth1 scan:

```

eth1        No scan results

```

lspci -nnk:

```

05:04.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43XG [14e4:4329]

(rev 01)

    Subsystem: Netgear Device [1385:7d00]

        Kernel driver in use: wl

            Kernel modules: wl

```

/etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart (in /var/log/messages):

```

Jun 12 01:22:29 328 NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): driver supports SSID scans

(scan_capa 0x01).

Jun 12 01:22:29 328 NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): new 802.11 WiFi device

(driver: 'wl')

Jun 12 01:22:29 328 NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): exported as

/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

Jun 12 01:22:29 328 NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): now managed

Jun 12 01:22:29 328 NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): device state change: 1 ->

2 (reason 2)

Jun 12 01:22:29 328 NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): bringing up device.

Jun 12 01:22:29 328 NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): preparing device.

Jun 12 01:22:29 328 NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): deactivating device

(reason: 2).

Jun 12 01:22:30 328 NetworkManager: <WARN>  default_adapter_cb(): bluez error

getting default adapter: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service

files

Jun 12 01:22:30 328 NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): supplicant interface

state:  starting -> ready

Jun 12 01:22:30 328 NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): device state change: 2 ->

3 (reason 42)

Jun 12 01:22:40 328 kernel: [  688.915228] eth1: no IPv6 routers present

```

Any thoughts?

----------

## Gusar

Actually, brcm80211 is the right driver for that card, and only starting with the 2.6.39 kernel. So try that. Don't forget to install the firmware (sys-kernel/linux-firmware).

----------

## hallliu

I tried brcmfmac and it gets even worse results. Nothing shows up in ifconfig and the only thing that shows up in /var/log/messages is 

```

brcmfmac: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

```

----------

## Logicien

It would be more important to see the kernel log about b43. Do you have the good b43 firmware install for your card?

----------

## hallliu

Here's the kernel output from loading the b43 module

```

Jun 10 02:36:57 328 kernel: [    4.434630] b43-pci-bridge 0000:05:04.0: PCI INT 

A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jun 10 02:36:57 328 kernel: [    4.442239] ssb: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (cc 0x8

00, rev 0x12, vendor 0x4243)

Jun 10 02:36:57 328 kernel: [    4.442245] ssb: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (cc 0x

812, rev 0x0B, vendor 0x4243)

Jun 10 02:36:57 328 kernel: [    4.442251] ssb: Core 2 found: PCI-E (cc 0x820, r

ev 0x02, vendor 0x4243)

Jun 10 02:36:57 328 kernel: [    4.442256] ssb: Core 3 found: PCI (cc 0x804, rev

 0x0D, vendor 0x4243)

Jun 10 02:36:57 328 kernel: [    4.442261] ssb: Core 4 found: USB 1.1 Host (cc 0

x817, rev 0x04, vendor 0x4243)

Jun 10 02:36:57 328 kernel: [    4.475056] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found o

n PCI device 0000:05:04.0

Jun 10 02:36:57 328 kernel: [    4.500966] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4321 WLAN found (c

ore revision 11)

Jun 10 02:36:57 328 kernel: [    4.526838] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control

 algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

Jun 10 02:36:57 328 kernel: [    4.526919] b43 ssb0:0: wlan0: Features changed: 0x00004800 -> 0x00004000

Jun 10 02:36:57 328 kernel: [    4.527265] Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx

Jun 10 02:36:57 328 kernel: [    4.527273] Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx

Jun 10 02:36:57 328 kernel: [    4.527280] Registered led device: b43-phy0::radio

Jun 10 02:36:57 328 kernel: [    4.527289] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PNL, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

```

----------

